# Norway spruce



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

For those of you who deal with instrument makers, more specifically tonewoods, I have a question for you. (or maybe you could give your guys a holler for me) I got a call from a tree service removing a rather large Norway spruce a few towns over and asked if I wanted it. I very rarely take softwoods, with the exception of cedar of course. But he said the butt log was 36" and looked clear, but short less than 6 feet before it forked. The way he talked there will be several logs off this one tree. It is a tough removal and they have to be roped down so they will be 5-6 footers too I imagine.

My question, after doing some quick research I did not find Norway spruce mentioned as a good instrument lumber, like Sitka spruce. But my understanding is they have very similar qualities. If I can find differently that it is desired for luthier work...I know the drill, 1/4 sawn. And a 36" diameter log is prime for that. I have to add this particular tree service always errs on the small side of his diameter estimates...I don't know how many 36" sycamores,maples,elms...he has brought that were 50" :blink::laughing:

I should have it today. I will post pictures. Like I said, and I try to show answering questions for others I know my hardwoods quite well. But stay away from the softwoods so I have not educated myself as much as I should I reckon.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sorry off topic here*

But, I knew you would check this post, could you locate that chart re miter saw angles. I searched all over here and couldn't find it.
There's a question on this subject. I couldn't unzip the one I did find. Thanks :thumbsup: Bill


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey "Mr thread hijacker" :laughing:, I am not sure if this is the link you are talking about or not ? http://www.csgnetwork.com/sawmiter2calc.html

So whatcha' know about Norway spruce ?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not a durn thing*

My exwife was Swedish, had great legs and a squeaky voice, but that's as close as I'll get to Norway spruce or nor spruce.:yes:
So, you gonna getn those logs? Saw 'em and show 'em and someone will take 'em.:laughing: Might make a nice armoir? :thumbsup: bill
BTW thanks for the chart!
Woah! the smiles aren't workin'


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

While milling softwood for me is not that exciting (read boring), this one has some potential I think. Dude was not wrong, the butt log is 36" on the little end. It swells before the fork. I am not sure about that part, while it is a not joined crotch each half is 3' long and can be lopped off and each milled. Being a split top tree helped, branches did not grow in between the 2 tops so one face of each log after the split is clear (knot free). The ring count seems low for the market I was thinking, but the pith is not centered and the rings are closer together on the clear face. 10 logs 6-8 feet long off one tree...for free...I will see what I can do


----------



## skeeter 152 (Jun 16, 2009)

spoke to a luthier he said it would be a fine product


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

What ever you do Daren, Cut it SOON! Its difficult to get straight cuts in that stuff without a super sharp blade and dont expect more than about 250-350 bf before the blade is shot.

I have several luthier customers and none are using spruce of any species. 

Lots of pith and pine sol seams to work well in the water drip mix. 

I cut all my spruce into construction lumber. Just finished up another 10 seventeen footers last week. Cut them all into 2x6x16 for my shop build!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I milled one small log the next day Kirk just to see how it reacted. I plan on milling the rest the first of the week, a couple I don't even think I am going to mill now. I had the pine sol figured out, that stuff is plenty sappy. And you are right crosscutting those knots on the lower grade faces can make the blade wander, they are much harder than I expected. I had a brand new blade on though figuring they would be hard compared to the rest of the lumber and still slowed down just to keep it straight as I passed them. The log I milled out I just grade sawed out a stack of 4/4 and one 8/4...I looked at it yesterday and the 8/4 has some surface check :thumbdown:. But it is hot in the drying shed, supposed to cool off in a day or two.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

I have some in the barn I cut 4 years ago and on a good hot day it still has sap dripping down the sides of some of the boards.


----------

